# Mossberg 500 Special Purpose Cruiser



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone have one of these? Just wondering how it handles compared to the standard pump action 500 with buttstock. I am not familiar with shotguns at all. Also how much difference in recoil in 12ga vs 20ga?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm not much of a tactical kind of guy so I'm not going to say what I think of that shotgun but I will tell you that there is not much difference in felt recoil between a 12ga and 20ga shotgun.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

HAHA. I just wanted to share with everyone what terrible reading skills can do for you. When I read the original post, I read:

"Just wondering how it handles compared to the standard pump action 500 with *buttshock*"

Laughing to myself, I thought it was kind of a funny question, so I reread and discovered my stupidity. Still funny, though. :mrgreen:

Sorry that I don't have anything useful to add.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> I'm not much of a tactical kind of guy so I'm not going to say what I think of that shotgun but I will tell you that there is not much difference in felt recoil between a 12ga and 20ga shotgun.


Ditto to that...from my rather limited experience with shotguns, felt recoil depends more on the weight of the weapon. Going off of that, I would expect a tactical shotgun to kick pretty hard, but I've never fired one, and the recoil heavily depends on how the gun is built.

KG


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

Unless you are breaching doors then stowing the shotgun, stick with a buttstock, you will shoot better with it than with a pistol grip. Having a buttstock will also make the shotgun easier to manipulate during reloads etc, as you can chicken wing it and reload with the other hand. There is a difference in felt recoil between 12 and 20, but obviously, it depends more on the load that you are shooting than anything else.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah..I like the pistol grips but not alone like that. You can get a regular looking stock with the pistol grip. I'm not sure I'd like the collapsible rear stock either. But to each their own I guess. If you like it great. If not then....


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

the biggest advantage of the pistol grip is for the most part storage and being in tight places.......

the standard full stock versions are easier for me to handle, hit with, and operate.......you can easily access the mossberg tang safety and slide release from your hand position on a std stock. 

With the pistol grip style, reaching controls is down right awkard and requires hand repositioning whiile keeping the weapon on target.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input everyone. I was thinking about getting it for SD in the home. Wanted something smaller to navigate with. I hope it will never be shot and don't think I will need to reload if I do.


----------

